# Dowloading Requiem Pro



## Daniel James (Mar 13, 2011)

......on a 6 megabit connection (600kbps) 

God help me.

Anyone already enjoying this library? care to share some views and/or demos you have written with it. Would love to hear!

Dan


----------



## jlb (Mar 13, 2011)

I have it, but I would just like to know how to get a decent sustained multi layered ahhhh out of it. Im not interested in all this sanctus adoramus chanting stuff it feels too much of a cliche. If anyone has any tips on getting the 'enya' sound I would love to know!

jlb

PS the actual quality of the sampling is amazing


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 13, 2011)

Daniel James @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> ......on a 6 megabit connection (600kbps)
> 
> God help me.



God can not help you. :lol: But I feel for you.



Daniel James @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> Anyone already enjoying this library? care to share some views and/or demos you have written with it. Would love to hear!



You've been to my yt channel, no?


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 13, 2011)

jlb @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> I have it, but I would just like to know how to get a decent sustained multi layered ahhhh out of it. Im not interested in all this sanctus adoramus chanting stuff it feels too much of a cliche. If anyone has any tips on getting the 'enya' sound I would love to know!
> 
> jlb
> 
> PS the actual quality of the sampling is amazing



"multi layered ahhhh"? Like Enya? What exactly are you looking to do?


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 13, 2011)

Folmann @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I know it sounds so trivial, but reading the manual is vital for a library like this.



I never even looked at the manual. Is there one?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 13, 2011)

It's incredible Dan - You will love it.



Once you get a feel for it's mechanics, I think it's really smooth pulling together melodic ideas and phrases from your imagination. I for one am a huge fan of the poly sustains.

I used Requiem(Light) throughout this track:

http://soundcloud.com/prscully20/angels-hymn-1

I use a number of the male and female slow poly sustains blended with the ah/oh/eh legato patches. Take time to get familiar with the offset, x/y blending and attack/release controls. It's really intuitive pulling phrases together once you're comfortable with that..

The capabilities of the legato coupled with the fantastic staccato patches and quick chant builder really make most any needed choir effects achievable in IMO. Oh and the samples sound amazing too :D 



Ryan


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting stuck in. Also I am thinking of some ways to manipulate the sounds to create some crazy stuff for a film score I'm working on :D

Dan


----------



## jlb (Mar 14, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Sun Mar 13 said:


> jlb @ Mon Mar 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I have it, but I would just like to know how to get a decent sustained multi layered ahhhh out of it. Im not interested in all this sanctus adoramus chanting stuff it feels too much of a cliche. If anyone has any tips on getting the 'enya' sound I would love to know!
> ...



I have an idea, and I am trying to do the sample equivalent of 'I'm not in Love' by 10cc!

jlb


----------



## jlb (Mar 14, 2011)

I am after a lush 'ethereal' sound. Apparently Enya layers her voice up to 500 times. Is it all about the layering, or also having a good reverb? Any advice very appreciated!

jlb


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

jlb @ Sun Mar 13 said:


> I have it, but I would just like to know how to get a decent sustained multi layered ahhhh out of it. Im not interested in all this sanctus adoramus chanting stuff it feels too much of a cliche. If anyone has any tips on getting the 'enya' sound I would love to know!



You can get a decent ahh out of Requiem, but to be honest what you're talking about is better suited to Symphony of Voices which I hear most of which is now in Omnisphere. If you didn't want chanting of any kind... tbh I think Requiem was probably the wrong choice as that's like most of the library?



jlb @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> I am after a lush 'ethereal' sound. Apparently Enya layers her voice up to 500 times. Is it all about the layering, or also having a good reverb? Any advice very appreciated!
> 
> jlb



Symphony of Voices "pop stacks" again I think these might be in Omnisphere now... but honestly Requiem is not the kind of library you buy if you want Enya vocals. I've learnt that if the sound you want is not in the demos and the demos are showing you a whole lot of stuff you just don't want or care about... probably best not to buy it anyway on faith


----------



## jlb (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi yes, thanks I have used the Symphony of Voices stuff in Omnisphere and it is good. I realise that all the chanting stuff is a lot of Requiem, but Requiem is supposed to be a 'virtual choir'. Think of a choir 'pad' - that is what I want. I'm sure there must be a way to layer lots of the voices to achieve that? I may use the chanting in the future if I need something dramatic.

jlb


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

A "choir pad" with Enya style vocals is not "a virtual choir". And the description of Requiem as virtual choir doesn't mean it claims to be able to do anything a choir can do let alone anything the human voice can do. More to the point Enya vocals are not reproducible by a choir, its an entirely studio produced effect.

I don't know how to achieve the sound you want with Requiem, I suspect its fundamentally a different approach to start with. Stick with Symphony of Voices for those sounds imo.




jlb @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> Hi yes, thanks I have used the Symphony of Voices stuff in Omnisphere and it is good. I realise that all the chanting stuff is a lot of Requiem, but Requiem is supposed to be a 'virtual choir'. Think of a choir 'pad' - that is what I want. I'm sure there must be a way to layer lots of the voices to achieve that? I may use the chanting in the future if I need something dramatic.
> 
> jlb


----------



## oxo (Mar 14, 2011)

i am a requiem LIGHT user. i like the sound of the library, but i have problems with the marcatos for phrase-builder. the phrase-function was the main reason to buy the library. but the problem is, the marcatos do not stop when I release the key. they ignore the note-off command and always play full length. thats not funny. i can only use marcato-phrases in songs with ca. 130 bpm. otherwise they are too short or too long. i hope it works better in PRO.


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

oxo @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> i am a requiem LIGHT user. i like the sound of the library, but i have problems with the marcatos for phrase-builder. the phrase-function was the main reason to buy the library. but the problem is, the marcatos do not stop when I release the key. they ignore the note-off command and always play full length. thats not funny. i can only use marcato-phrases in songs with ca. 130 bpm. otherwise they are too short or too long. i hope it works better in PRO.



hehe, yes I also don't understand this default configuration either for infinite releases... I have no idea how Troels works this way.

Anyway... to change this, find the release control and turn it down, or up, whichever is the opposite. Then they will only play until you release the key! Do this and it will work fine. You can also do this for the staccato's as they can be quite slow if allowed to play through the entire sample and so its hard to make a faster passage sound good. When you mix the stacc and marcs together they sound very good when playing that kind of phrase.

But yes, definitely change the release settings


----------



## jlb (Mar 14, 2011)

Im sure I can come up with something using the sustains. Maybe layering it with something else. The samples are just soooo good in Requiem. 

I'm not saying it should be able to do everything, but a "virtual choir" isn't just a tool for creating 1970s horror movie chanting soundtracks either

jlb


----------



## oxo (Mar 14, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> Anyway... to change this, find the release control and turn it down, or up, whichever is the opposite.




what do you mean? the release trigger in the KONTAKT mapping editor?


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

jlb @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> I'm not saying it should be able to do everything, but a "virtual choir" isn't just a tool for creating 1970s horror movie chanting soundtracks either



Why 1970's? I find it odd you're talking like that's all it sounds like it can do in your mind. Plenty of modern scores have big staccato and maracto passages not counting the obvious trailer usage... and the moving syllabels/words patches can be used in a WIDE variety of different contexts outside of any epic score. I used it in this advert, does that sound like a 1970's horror chanting soundtrack to you?

Again, no choir can create enya style vocals. Its an entirely produced effect.


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

oxo @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> Ed @ Mon Mar 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway... to change this, find the release control and turn it down, or up, whichever is the opposite.
> ...



First try on the instrument itself.

If you look in the manual you should find the page that talks about the "Release" under the page heading "Performance Controls" Above the section on Releases is a small graphic that shows it is located under "Adjustments" where you can change the attack and release.

All you have to do is lower the release time and it should solve your problem.


----------



## oxo (Mar 14, 2011)

@ Ed

the release-changes in adjustments (cc93) is only an volume-fade-out. for example: when i use this release-changes with the syllable "sanc", the hard "c" is not played. it´s play "sa" with a fade-out in "Aaaa". the right way would be, when i release the key, requiem play the "c".


----------



## jlb (Mar 14, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> jlb @ Mon Mar 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying it should be able to do everything, but a "virtual choir" isn't just a tool for creating 1970s horror movie chanting soundtracks either
> ...



I think your advert is great, but I personally think there is far too much of this chanting stuff especially in trailers, it is getting to be a cliche now. I'm just trying to approach the idea of a choir from a different angle.

jlb


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

oxo @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> @ Ed
> 
> the release-changes in adjustments (cc93) is only an volume-fade-out. for example: when i use this release-changes with the syllable "sanc", the hard "c" is not played. it´s play "sa" with a fade-out in "Aaaa". the right way would be, when i release the key, requiem play the "c".



Unfortunately i'm having some problems with Kontakt not displaying some instruments custom controls properly on my new system so I can't check specifically for you.

But long story short is that if you can't find any control to shorten the release and you can't change the release in the instrument in Kontakt itself (I think Requiem: Lite may be a locked player?) thne I would ask Tonehammer what to do since to me its totally unusable unless I shorten the releases.


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

jlb @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> I think your advert is great, but I personally think there is far too much of this chanting stuff especially in trailers, it is getting to be a cliche now.



It enables you to get the choir to sound like they are singing... the one note chant stuff just enables you to do that more realistically than have different syllables on round robins or with a word builder. I would have never been able to make the solo soprano sound like it was as live as it sounds if it wasn't for that approach. With Requiem you can get out a lot of it depending if you use it to its potential



> I'm just trying to approach the idea of a choir from a different angle.



Then with respect Requiem was the wrong library for you. In all the demos which one made you think you should get it? Since most of its strongest sellings points you seem to dislike. I have no idea why you would spend all that money on it.


----------



## jlb (Mar 14, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> jlb @ Mon Mar 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I think your advert is great, but I personally think there is far too much of this chanting stuff especially in trailers, it is getting to be a cliche now.
> ...



I didn't buy it because of any of the demos, I didn't buy it because I could create Sanctus Dominus Bullshitus Lantinus chants with it, I bought it because of the quality of the sampling, and because I can can use the solo stuff. Also what else is there? Symphony of voices is 10 years old or something.

jlb


----------



## Mike Connelly (Mar 14, 2011)

What else is there? Did you not check out Voxos?


----------



## jlb (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Mike, I was warned off Voxos, by then had already bought Requiem. All I'm asking for is just a choir singing 'aaahhhh' together, just an ethereal choir. Chants are just not what I'm looking for in a piece I'm putting together that's all

jlb


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 14, 2011)

Warned off Voxos? By whom and why?

EWQL SC does some lovely oooohs and aaaahs.


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2011)

jlb @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> Hi Mike, I was warned off Voxos, by then had already bought Requiem. All I'm asking for is just a choir singing 'aaahhhh' together, just an ethereal choir. Chants are just not what I'm looking for in a piece I'm putting together that's all
> 
> jlb



Again SOV does this perfectly well and still sounds brilliant, that's why I still use it for that kind of thing. Then you talked about Enya style stacks, why expect this in Requiem despite no demo showing it? I don't get why you would buy it when practically all of the selling points you say you either don't like or don't want. You just don't buy libraries this way or you'll waste a ton of money.

edit: And sure Requiem can do paddy style stuff too as Folmann just showed, but really if you're looking for more actual choir pads just use Smphony of Voices and the Pop Stacks that come in it.

And I don't have VOXOS but from the demos it seems like it does soft ooh and ahh style stuff very easily with legato and with all different sections. Even that seems more suited to what you want.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 14, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> Warned off Voxos? By whom and why?
> 
> EWQL SC does some lovely oooohs and aaaahs.



And so does Req. Different, but very good and very convincing when mixed properly, and the proper amount of CC data and reverb is applied.

jlb > why not check out some of the *Sustains_men/women_2-way_vowel-select* and the* Sustains_full_legato* (with the legato turned off if you want to stack notes without mixing down each individual note). Those in conjunction with the *Marcato_full * patches leaves alot of room for creativity.

Did this with the Sustains_men_2-way_vowel-select:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/ReqOoAh.mp3

Cheers.


----------



## jlb (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Troels! Thank you RiffWraith!

That is what I am talking about! 

the Requiem "Tech Demo / Sustain MW Control" demo is GORGEOUS

now I just need to get myself a damn good reverb!

Thanks again guys

jlb


----------

